# Melatonin - Restful sleep with Prozac or Paxil - No Insomnia



## Norske

I just thought I would post this since it has helped me so much. Melatonin, specifically _Source Naturals Timed Release Melatonin_, has allowed me to sleep perfectly well even with a 40 mg dose of Prozac the last week. Before I began taking a 2 mg dose of Melatonin every night I would have at best restless sleep awaking multiple times through the night. Now I sleep soundly the entire night and wake up after eight hours feeling completely refreshed. 
:banana 
My memory is also better. I think having restful sleep allows the brain to integrate long-term memory more effectively but I'm not sure. Either way I no longer get tired during the day which is a great help.

If you're interested in trying Melatonin it's available at Whole Foods Market or online at one of the stores listed below. Remember of course that this is only my experience and it may or may not help you at all!

Order Online: http://store.sourcenaturalscatalog.com/sn0062.html


----------



## Caedmon

Melatonin works very well for me too, effective with no hangover or lowered quality of sleep. I love it. I don't recommend taking it habitually as it can decrease your body's natural melatonin production.


----------



## Norske

Caedmon said:


> Melatonin works very well for me too, effective with no hangover or lowered quality of sleep. I love it. I don't recommend taking it habitually as it can decrease your body's natural melatonin production.


The only problem being of course that Prozac seems to also decrease natural melatonin production. I had tried Melatonin before when I was not taking Prozac and it actually gave me restless sleep and overly-vivid dreams. Now melatonin supplementation returns my sleep to normal - what else could explain this but a decrease in Melatonin production due to Prozac?


----------



## pita

You know, I have been wondering about Melatonin for some time. I've never slept very well, but Paxil is disrupting my sleep entirely (I get about 4 hours total, I wake up frequently). I think I'll buy a bottle when I'm at work today


----------



## Wrennie

I used to take melatonin regularly way back when I was on Prozac too - just a tip for females: prolonged use seems to create/increase PMS symptoms. I didn't have PMS at all.. but started to.. when I discontinued the Melatonin, it went away. I only take it as needed now - it's a nice option. 

(yeah.. okay that was rather personal but for women who might struggle with PMS, you might keep it in mind)


----------



## Bon1

Oh, wonderful, I would be homicidal then;-)


----------



## Wrennie

:lol I'm talking about physical symptoms more than mood, for me. And it didn't occur until I had been taking it fairly consistently for about two months. Sporadic use doesn't seem to have the same effect. It might still be an option for you.


----------



## Hannah

thank you for posting that info. i'm taking paxil and am having a terrible time sleeping. i'll give that a try.


----------



## Caedmon

Serotonin metabolizes into melatonin, so it makes sense that SSRIs can interfere with sleep and sleep patterns, and that melatonin can help reverse this effect. This also means that melatonin could _in theory_ diminish the efficacy of antidepressants, but I am extremely doubtful that it would. In fact, there is a lot of evidence that melatonin is a useful adjunct to antidepressants. I have read about (and experienced) melatonin really blasting people out of depressive ruts - whether it's because of some neurotransmitter thing, or just because you get a good night's rest, I don't know, but I do know that I like it.

Of all the different herbs, supplements, etc that supposedly can help psychological problems, melatonin has been hands down THE most effective things I've taken. (For insomnia, of course.) I would say that it is much better than the often-touted Ambien or prescription antihistamine sleep meds, and it has fewer side effects. As I mentioned before however, don't take it every night, just when you need to, because you can form a nasty tolerance and dependency to it. A good multivitamin, melatonin, and maybe B-vitamin complexes should be in everyone's cabinet.


----------



## Hannah

hi Caedmon, it was recommended to me to use a supplement called java java from Tahiti. apparently it acts as an anti-depressant. have you or someone you know tried this? thanx


----------



## Caedmon

I am thinking you are talking about Kava Kava? If so, yes I have tried it. It's more of an anti-anxiety agent than an antidepressant. I found it to be semi-effective but not that great. I had to take it in a high dose, three times the recommended dose. I'm not likely to buy it again because it didn't work nearly as well as I liked, and anyway I have a Valium script now.

It's worth a shot. There is a study floating around showing it to be as effective as benzos for anxiety. I don't know how true that is but it could help. It should not be used every day, or even on most days, because it can cause liver damage.


----------



## Hannah

Caedmon, that's good to know. thanx


----------



## Redefine

Am I the only one? Melatonin didn't do anything for me. Ive tried 5 mg last night and didn't sleep a wink. Maybe its the brand name? I take Natrol 1 mg tablets. What brand do you take?


----------



## peace81

Does paxil really work???


----------



## Hannah

i've only been taking it for 5 weeks now, still really too early to say for sure. however i do notice a slight decrease with my anxiety and depression.


----------



## Nae

drive-to-the-hoop said:


> Am I the only one? Melatonin didn't do anything for me. Ive tried 5 mg last night and didn't sleep a wink. Maybe its the brand name? I take Natrol 1 mg tablets. What brand do you take?


I tried 1mg the other night and was still up till 3am. My bottle says 1 tablet (1mg) and no more than 3mg in a 24-hour period, so either tonight or tomorrow i'm going to try 2-3mg. Of course, it could always be the brand...


----------



## Caedmon

1 mg wouldn't likely do anything for me. I take 3-6 mg (mine comes in 3 mg unscored tablets). Course it doesn't always work - but then again there is no hypnotic I've ever taken that has worked 100% of the time.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I thought Paxil helped with sleep. Anyways I'm asking my psychiatrist if I can use melatonin.


----------



## jesshoff213

Melatonin is a huge help for me but only in significant doses. I take like a 10mg or 5mg pill as needed and it does wonders for my sleep.


----------

